# wild camping in Germany



## Tinapow (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi Members, Thank you for your replies to a previous enquiry about the Romantic Road and emission zones. 
I know that Germany has a similar system as France in the provision of "Aire" type stop over places. However, they are not as plentiful as in France and I wondered if anyone knows what the attitude to wild camping is in Germany. The French do not seem to mind where you stop as long as you are sensible and reasonable in where you stop. 
                                Thank you in anticipation of some information


----------



## Kontiki (Apr 11, 2018)

Quite a few years since we've been to Germany but as ***** has said the Bord Atlas is well worth buying, we never found a problem with the Stellplatz areas, also never had a problem wildcamping anywhere either. Another good source is the  Promobil – Wohnmobile, Stellplatze und Campingzubehor  think both have the option to download them as POI's.


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Apr 11, 2018)

The websites at 


*************

campingcar-infos 

********** 


will also give you a host of places.

Generally Germany is very easy and wildcamping in sensible places is OK.

Geoff


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 12, 2018)

Wild camped many tomes in Germany by just stopping and never been bothered.


----------



## barryd (Apr 12, 2018)

Ive never found wild camping as easy or as desirable in Germany as I have in France especially in the areas the OP mentions.  Then again im a bit of  a fuss pot and wont just park on any old car park.  What I found in southern Germany at least is firstly there is much more traffic than say France and that there are much fewer back roads so finding a place off the beaten track is harder.  However there are plenty of Stellplatz, I would have thought nearly if not as many as in France if you have the right resources.  I use CC Infos and C A M P E R contact. (Dunno why those words are censored).


----------



## Kontiki (Apr 12, 2018)

We've always found plenty of good places in Germany, many of the dealers & manufacturers have places to stop at.


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Apr 12, 2018)

It is legal in Germany to stop and rest, therefore if you stop 1 night anywhere and sleep you are within the law.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Apr 12, 2018)

I have been travelling to northern Europe (France ,Belgium, Holland, Germany, Luxembourg.) every September and vary the routes and have never had a problem finding places to park in any of the countries. If you have the right info (As mentioned Bord Atlas, Camperstop and the many really good websites out there ) you should have no problems. Last year I did all 5 countries and never had a problem (20 stopovers). I don't do much wildcamping or stopping for more than a couple of nights as there are so many places in Europe that do cater for the "Camping-Car" and have found that Germany has plenty of Stelpatz's but even in September it is getting busier year by year so you do need a plan "B" as a lot of the parking places fill up early . 
A link to last years stops.
rebbyvid | Travel Blogs | Page 2


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Apr 12, 2018)

ScoTTyBEEE said:


> It is legal in Germany to stop and rest, therefore if you stop 1 night anywhere and sleep you are within the law.


Heres a quote from 2015

MagBaz Travels - Overnight Parking in Germany


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Apr 12, 2018)

barryd said:


> Ive never found wild camping as easy or as desirable in Germany as I have in France especially in the areas the OP mentions.  Then again im a bit of  a fuss pot and wont just park on any old car park.  What I found in southern Germany at least is firstly there is much more traffic than say France and that there are much fewer back roads so finding a place off the beaten track is harder.  However there are plenty of Stellplatz, I would have thought nearly if not as many as in France if you have the right resources.  I use CC Infos and C A M P E R contact. *(Dunno why those words are censored).*



Just noticed in my post above 2 website I mentioned  have been censored. One is the one you mentioned. The second was park[No. 4]night.

Let us see if that is accepted

Geoff


----------

